# Proud mommy!!



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry but i have to brag :wink: ! Today we had an exam! I don'T know what it is called in englisch but my translator says guide dog exam! We actually only decided last week that we are going to do this exam, so we didn't have much time to practice.

The first part is a bit of obedience and the second part is a temperament test! He was so great! The examiner said that in this exam, they are not allowed to say how many points we gained only that we passed, but she said that it was very, very good :mrgreen: . And that we are a great team and she loves to see hunting dogs who have owners who can handle them.
She also said that it was great how attentivehe was and how much fun he was having! We had two little mistakes where she had to take away points but she said that overall he was great and those mistakes didn't matter.

:mrgreen: I'm so proud he was sooooo good!!! So we started an agility class in march, in two weeks we will start an obedience class and maybe we can go to a trailing seminar in august!!

I'm one happy mom :mrgreen: Oh an by the way everybody was jealous of Levis :lol:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations on your guy. He did good and he is beautiful.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats on a job well done! You must be so proud of Levis! Sounds like you both make a great team.....you are lucky to have eachother! :smile::smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That's awesome!!! Congrats to you both!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks ! Oh and i forgot to mention that it was raining!! I thought i had no chance that he would do a down stay for 5-10 min... but he did! He only got up once but was right back in a down!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

WooHoo! Way to go Levis! How exciting for you both!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

congratulations,and well done,karen


----------

